# ابتسامات(ههههه)



## dodo jojo (9 يوليو 2009)

ابتسامات
*يلديتنا بيدهن حيطه....قالوله حط تحتيك جرنان قالهم لا انا كده طايل
ههههههههههههههههههههه
*بلديتنا حب ينتحر من الدور العاشر نط من الدور الخامس مرتين
ههههههههههههههه
*مره كتكوت عمال يتفرج على صورة بيضه اومليت فجه واحد سأله انت بتتفرج على ايه قال له وهو 
يبكى انا بتفرج على صورة اخويا الشهيد
هههههههههههههههههههه


يارب تكون عجبتكوا


----------



## نفرتاري (10 يوليو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوين اوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى

بجد لوزاز وحومال

مرسى  يا دودو

ربنا يباركك*


----------



## مريم12 (10 يوليو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههه*
*تحفة يا دودو*
*تسلم ايدك*
*و ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## tena_tntn (10 يوليو 2009)

ههههههههه
حلوين قوى 
شكرا


----------



## dodo jojo (10 يوليو 2009)

نفرتاري قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوين اوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
> 
> ...



شكراااااااااااا كتييييييييييير يا نفرتارى على الرد الذيذ ده وكل دى حروف هههه


----------



## dodo jojo (10 يوليو 2009)

tena_tntn قال:


> ههههههههه
> حلوين قوى
> شكرا



شكرا على الرد يا تينا


----------



## dodo jojo (10 يوليو 2009)

مريم12 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *تحفة يا دودو*
> *تسلم ايدك*
> *و ربنا يبارك حياتك*​



شكرااااا كتيييييييييير على على الرد يا ع7سول واهتمامك للموضوع


----------



## kalimooo (10 يوليو 2009)

روعععععع ة يا دودووووو


----------



## Boutros Popos (11 يوليو 2009)

جمال جدا
و خاصتا بتاعت بلديتنا لما نط مرتيت هههههههههه​


----------



## dodo jojo (11 يوليو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> روعععععع ة يا دودووووو



شكرااااا كتيييييير على الرد الحلو ده يا باشا


----------



## dodo jojo (11 يوليو 2009)

boutros popos قال:


> جمال جدا
> و خاصتا بتاعت بلديتنا لما نط مرتيت هههههههههه​



شكرااا كتييييير يا عسل على الرد الحلو ده


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (11 يوليو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوة يادودو لذيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييذة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## dodo jojo (12 يوليو 2009)

boutros popos قال:


> جمال جدا
> و خاصتا بتاعت بلديتنا لما نط مرتيت هههههههههه​



شكراااا كتييييييييييييييير يا قمر على الرد الذيذ ده يا لذيذ انت


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 يوليو 2009)

ههههههههه

حلوووووويين يا دودو

شكرا لتعبك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 يوليو 2009)

ههههههههههه

جمال يا دودو 

ميررررسى ليكى ​
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (13 يوليو 2009)

*هههههههههههه

حلووين اووووووى*​


----------



## dodo jojo (8 يونيو 2013)

مشكورين كتير اصحابي  على مروراتكم الكريمه​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (29 يونيو 2013)

كلها جديدة وكلمة ممتازة قليلة اوي عليها
هههههههههههههههههههه

يا صاحبتي اشكرك ضحكتيني بجد

عشتي في كنف المسيح يا اختي


----------



## dodo jojo (11 أغسطس 2014)

على فكره انا اوك مش اختك  
شكرا..على مرورك الكريم ​


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (11 أغسطس 2014)

واحد صعيدى جاله تليفون  :675be:
الحق يا  هريدى امك ومراتك وعيالك كلهم ماتوا
الراجل ياعينى حزن جدا وقرر انه يموت نفسه 
فالقى بنفسه من الدور الخامس عشر
وهو فى الدور العاشر  افتكر ان امه ماتت من عشرين سنة 
وهو فى الدور الثامن  افتكر انه ماعندهوش عيال
وهو فى الدور السادس افتكر انه مش متجوز اصلا
وهو فى الدور  الرابع افتكر انه مش اسمه هريدى 
وبعدها بووووووووم
:941hf:


----------



## BITAR (25 نوفمبر 2014)

*صح 
يعنى الجرنال هو ال هيطوله يعنى
هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------

